# Windshield washer filler neck



## D1ESEL (Apr 11, 2021)

Ok, so my son has a 2017 cruze lt 1.4 turbo. We're trying to put HID bulbs in, but the driver side is hard to get at. The windshield washer filler neck is in the way. I can see a clip on it that holds it to a brace, but I cannot get it off. I've tried everything. It looks so simple, but yet it's not. On my 1st gen cruze it just pops right off. Has anybody pulled just the neck off before? If so, how does it come off?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pull - it pops off.

The air duct to the air box on the other side pops out as well.


----------



## D1ESEL (Apr 11, 2021)

I did try pulling on it.....it wouldn't budge.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It takes some force to remove. 

Put a drop or two of oil in there first it helps. Hold it very firmly and pull strait up, try twisting a bit at the same time. If possible wear gloves because when it lets go it pops fast. I have done it and cut my fingers on the body metal.


----------

